# Грыжи С5-6, С6-7 - противоречивые симптомы



## lana_s (13 Июн 2019)

Здравствуйте,  уже несколько лет мучаюсь со своей шеей. На МРТ определяются грыжи дисков С5-6, С6-7 и протрузии в шее.

У меня сильные головные боли, головокружения, перепады давления и скачки сердечного ритма. Сильные пульсирующие боли в голове, а также ощущения будто там что-то давит, давящие боли в основании черепа, висках, шум в ушах.
Лечилась у нескольких неврологов, они выписывали препараты для мозгового кровообращения и хондропротекторы (алфлутоп, хондролон, донна, артра, терафлекс), но ничего не помогает.
Капельницы (мексидол, церобрализин, нейрокс,цераксон) дают лишь временный эффект,  то не всегда, в последнее время практически не помогают.

В последнее время сильно усилились головные боли, практически не проходят, сильные скачки сердечного ритма до 105 ударов в минуту, перепады давлении: от 80 на 50, до 140 на 90.
Практически не могу поднимать руки, особенно левую: поднятие руки приводит к резкой головной боли и скачкам давления. В области шейного отдела присутствует ощущение стянутости и как будто позвонки стоят не на своем месте.

Сильно напряжены мышцы шеи: стянутость, натянуты и напряжены мышцы шеи, плеч, и вплоть до лопаток. Приходится постоянно натираться меновазином и почти всегда носить шину Шанца. Периодически отекает левая половина лица, особенно сильно в районе глаза. Сильные спазмы мышц шеи, переходящие на плечи и лопатки, что приводит к головным болям и онемению головы. Иногда немеет левая часть лица, руки и ноги практически не немеют (но иногда бывает), сила рук сохранена.

Постоянная боль и отечность, воспаление в районе седьмого позвонка.

Иногда бывают периоды облегчения: как будто в шее что-то внутри встаёт на место и боли отступают, самый длительный такой период продолжался около месяца: после поездки в машине на ускорении, в шее что-то хрустнуло и как-бы сместилось и сразу стало легче, боли практически ушли. Но, если во время облегчения сделаю неловкое движение, или просто понервничаю, переволнуюсь, сильные эмоции: всё возвращается и мучения начинаются заново.

Пробовала делать гимнастику для шеи по методу Гитта: сперва очень помогало, наступило облегчение. Но потом подхватила сильный грипп, много кашляла, растрясла шею, сместила что-то там – и все симптомы вернулись, и позвонки шеи стали хрустеть и щелкать при движениях. Сейчас гимнастику делать не могу, только пробую начать – сразу резко обостряются головные боли и головокружение.

У нейрохирургов разные мнения, одни говорят что операция необходима, другие – что «можно сделать», но не факт что она что-то даст и поможет в моем случае и при моих жалобах. Последний из нейрохирургов у которого была предлагает полностью удалять шестой позвонок и два диска, и делать на их месте жесткую фиксацию.

Основной вопрос конечно: можно ли обойтись без операции, и реально ли поможет она при моих жалобах?

Может быть, надо посмотреть сосуды, мышцы, сделать какие-то дополнительные обследования? – Я ведь не знаю что надо, а никто из врачей больше никуда не направляет, смотрят только МРТ шеи. Неврологи, попробовав стандартные курсы, которые не помогают – начинают прятаться и отмахиваться от меня. Одни нейрохирурги говорят – идите к неврологам. Те, кто говорит о необходимости операции – просто смотрят одно МРТ шеи и дают список стандартных анализов на госпитализацию (флюорография, узи сердца, кровь и прочее), но не назначают никаких дополнительных специализированных исследований: просто собирайте анализы и на операцию, и всё.

Файлы МРТ шейного отдела с диска загрузила по адресу https://yadi.sk/d/nWuzzoLehNJmOA


----------



## AIR (13 Июн 2019)

lana_s написал(а):


> Здравствуйте


Утро доброе.


lana_s написал(а):


> уже несколько лет мучаюсь со своей шеей. На МРТ определяются грыжи дисков С5-6, С6-7 и протрузии в шее.


Бывает частенько. .


lana_s написал(а):


> У меня сильные головные боли, головокружения, перепады давления и скачки сердечного ритма. Сильные пульсирующие боли в голове, а также ощущения будто там что-то давит, давящие боли в основании черепа, висках, шум в ушах.


Бывает такое при мышечно-тонических нарушениях на шейном уровне, из них бОльшая часть при проблемах на кранио-вертебральном переходе. .


lana_s написал(а):


> Лечилась у нескольких неврологов, они выписывали препараты для мозгового кровообращения и хондропротекторы (алфлутоп, хондролон, донна, артра, терафлекс), но ничего не помогает.


Длительные мышечно-тонические нарушения только медикаментам обычно не поддаются ..  Если на трубе лежит бревно, то пока его не уберешь,  ничего протекать не будет,  сколько эту трубу не расширяй. .


lana_s написал(а):


> Сейчас гимнастику делать не могу, только пробую начать – сразу резко обостряются головные боли и головокружение.


Гимнастика на шею очень специальная и так просто что то делать чревато. . 


lana_s написал(а):


> У нейрохирургов разные мнения, одни говорят что операция необходима, другие – что «можно сделать», но не факт что она что-то даст и поможет в моем случае и при моих жалобах.


Можно было бы намЯкнуть хотя бы на размеры грыж, у меня на планшете загрузки с диска не открываются..


lana_s написал(а):


> Может быть, надо посмотреть сосуды, мышцы, сделать какие-то дополнительные обследования?


Обычно сначала самое простое и информативное, это сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы.


----------



## lana_s (16 Июн 2019)




----------



## lana_s (16 Июн 2019)




----------



## lana_s (16 Июн 2019)




----------



## lana_s (16 Июн 2019)




----------



## lana_s (16 Июн 2019)




----------



## lana_s (16 Июн 2019)

Здравствйте,
Размеры грыж С5-6 - до 4мм, С6-7 - до 3мм. Также выше выложила снимки МРТ как простые картинки из программы.
Сделала МРТ сосудов головы и шеи, описание во вложении.


----------



## AIR (16 Июн 2019)

Утро доброе.
Из обследования видим, что имеются грыжи среднего размера, гипоплазия позвоночной артерии,  сколиоз.. 
Из жалоб видим заметные мышечно-тонические нарушения на шейном уровне и даже пациентка видит связь мышечного напряжения с симптомами:


lana_s написал(а):


> Сильные спазмы мышц шеи, переходящие на плечи и лопатки, что приводит к головным болям и онемению головы.





lana_s написал(а):


> Пробовала делать гимнастику для шеи по методу Гитта: сперва очень помогало, наступило облегчение.


Всё это происходит на весьма лабильном психоэмоциональном фоне и зависит от психического состояния :


lana_s написал(а):


> Но, если во время облегчения сделаю неловкое движение, или просто понервничаю, переволнуюсь, сильные эмоции: всё возвращается и мучения начинаются заново.


Возникает закономерный вопрос - причем тут грыжи?
Моё личное мнение: нужен невролог, который правильно подобранные медикаментами уменьшит избыточную реактивность и лабильность нервной системы и нужен очень опытный мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на шейном и особенно кранио-вертебральном уровне,  владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии, который не только поработает с мышцами-сухожилиями-связками,  но и покажет с объяснениями правильные упражнения. .


----------



## InnaInna (16 Июн 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> невролог, который правильно подобранные медикаментами уменьшит избыточную реактивность и лабильность нервной системы


И всё таки подменять психотерапевта неврологом также черевато, как подменять мануального терапевта мануальщиком/мануологом. По моему мнению. Или в России невролог имеет обязательную специализацию по психотерапии.

А для @lana_s, безусловно полезно узнать Упражнения для шеи доктора @AIR Рудковского Андрея Иосифовича. Постепенно они принесли мне значимый хороший результат.

AIR. Упражнения для шеи:

Стараемся выполнять упражнения на верх и низ шеи, не трогая серединку (С3-С4-С5 )
Упражнения выполняются понемножку, ежедневно, два раза в день, по три подхода.

1) Упражнения на верх шеи (С0-С1-С2 )

1. Круговые движения головой на уровне С0-С1 с минимальной амплитудой, буквально 1 см.
2. Кивательные движения головой на уровне С0-С1 с минимальной амплитудой, буквально 1 см.
3. Подтягивания вверх головы с подтягиванием подбородка к шее до ощущения натяжения в затылке.
4. ПИР на подзатылочные мышцы с поджиманием затылка к шее.
 Голову держим ровно. Упор руками на затылок. Поджимать затылок к шее.
Имитация движения к середине шеи.
 Ни в коем случае не давить затылком кзади. Давить затылком не сильно, иначе включаются в работу дополнительные мышцы и смысл пропадает.

2)Упражнения на низ шеи:

5. Пальцы рук на ключицах возле прикрепления к грудине. Локти разведены на уровне плеч. Локти сводим, пальцами ощущая сближение ключиц. Локти разводим медленно, (ощущая как расходятся ключицы) до легкого натяжения между ключицами и ещё чуть чуть.
6. "Ножницы ". Перед собой сверху вниз сводим-разводим полувыпрямленные руки.. Ощущая одновременно работу грудных мышц в месте прикрепления к грудине.
7. Круговые движения плеч , медленные и с ощущением сокращения -расслабления мышц в месте прикрепления к грудине.
8."Прижимание" в углу..
Упор расставленными руками, локти на уровне плеч. Ноги несколько дальше. Своим весом медленно наклоняемся к углу, до натяжения мышц по уровню руки-ключицы.
9. ПИР грудных мышц. Руки на уровне плеч, ладони упираются друг в друга на уровне ключиц перед собой. Давим несильно не отпуская 20 секунд..
При давлении будут напрягаться грудные мышцы.
10. "Крылья журавля ". Показывает китаец в теме "бадуаньцзин ". Симуляция круговых движений плечами во фронтальной плоскости.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22158/

Спасибо Андею Иосифовичу!


----------



## AIR (16 Июн 2019)

InnaInna написал(а):


> И всё таки подменять психотерапевта неврологом также черевато, как подменять мануального терапевта мануальщиком/мануологом. По моему мнению. Или в России невролог имеет обязательную специализацию по психотерапии


Это не подмена, я рассчитываю , что невролог сумеет определиться, что именно и в какой степени необходимо в данном случае. ..


InnaInna написал(а):


> AIR. Упражнения для шеи:


Надо же, обнаружили такое...  даже я не помню, где писал это..
P.S.


----------



## InnaInna (16 Июн 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Надо же, обнаружили такое


 Андрей Иосифович, Вы столько дней мне про шею растолковывали. Я в "десяточку" упражнения Ваши собрала и делаю. Нет у Вас доктор склонности к пиару. Редчайшее, не Московское прямо качество.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2019)

> Скажите, пожалуйста, необходима ли операция по удалению грыж и замене диска, поможет ли она при моих жалобах?
> Светлана



По перечисленным жалобам сложно ожидать улучшения от операции.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2019)

Какой антидепрессант и какую дозу и как долго принимаете?
Щитовидку обследовали?


----------



## lana_s (17 Июн 2019)

По назначениям неврологов принимала афабазол, 1 таб 3 р в день, ноофен – 2 курса, 1 таб 2 р в день, фенибут, 1 таб 2 р в день, карбамазепин по мере возникновения боли, аксамон – 2 курса, 1 таб 3 р в день.
Щитовидку обследовали, в норме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2019)

Я бы начал с хорошего специалиста по депрессии и хронической боли.


----------



## lana_s (17 Июн 2019)

Большое спасибо за ответ!
Лечащий невролог говорит, что всё дело в стенозе позвоночного канала и надо делать 
операцию, т.к. он медикаментозно больше ничего не сможет сделать. Но, получается, стеноз не является определяющим при моих жалобах?

Я нахожусь в Ставропольском краем, может быть Вы сможете посоветовать к кому обратиться, где найти таких специалистов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2019)

Не смогу посоветовать специалиста по психовегетативным делам, а по мышцам и позвоночнику - доктор Овчаренко Л. М., он есть на форуме.
Ваши жалобы не являются специфичными для позвоночника, но возможными.
А раз это так, то операция может и не решить ситуацию.
Поэтому прежде чем решиться на операцию, надо пробовать все другие варианты.
Про больные мышцы Вам уже рассказали и этим надо заниматься.
Про то, что Ваши жалобы имеют психовегитативную окраску, Вы сами видите.
Значит это второе направление лечения.
И только если это будет не эффективно, только тогда подумать об операции.


----------



## vbl15 (18 Июн 2019)

lana_s написал(а):


> У меня сильные головные боли, головокружения, перепады давления и скачки сердечного ритма. Сильные пульсирующие боли в голове, а также ощущения будто там что-то давит, давящие боли в основании черепа, висках, шум в ушах.


Это не от шеи.


lana_s написал(а):


> Иногда немеет левая часть лица,


Это не от шеи.


lana_s написал(а):


> У нейрохирургов разные мнения, одни говорят что операция необходима, другие – что «можно сделать», но не факт что она что-то даст и поможет в моем случае и при моих жалобах


Я больше склоняюсь ко вторым.
Если оперировать, то я тело позвонка обычно не резицирую.


----------

